# Chicago CTA train hits trespasser



## Guest_Fan_Trains (Jan 7, 2005)

read the link:

http://www.trains.com/Content/Dynamic/Arti...05/653ivosq.asp


----------



## Conrail (Jan 8, 2005)

whats this suppose to be


----------



## AlanB (Jan 8, 2005)

Conrail said:


> whats this suppose to be


It's a link to a story about someone who got hit by a CTA train. Click on the link and go read the story if you want to know more.


----------

